# Burning incense in same room as snakes enclosure



## Sel (Nov 16, 2008)

Just a quick question

I like burning incense, but since having my snake i havent dared burn any. She lives in the loungeroom and i usually put the incense in the diningroom which isnt far from her enclosure.

Do you think itd be safe to burn around her? While she is in her enclosure of course.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 16, 2008)

Will be fine, I burn it in my reptile room all the time.


----------



## Sturdy (Nov 16, 2008)

helps with the stinky ones.


----------



## Sidonia (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm not a fan of the smoke, so I use oil burners.
Haven't had any problems so far.


----------



## Sel (Nov 16, 2008)

Awesome , thanks guys 

Sturdy.. you have smelly snakes??


----------



## gelusmuse (Nov 17, 2008)

Burning anything that is inhaled by a human can ultimately be harmful to the human. I don't know about the snake. However I inhale lots of things just not near my snakes, children or police.


----------



## Kirby (Nov 17, 2008)

i have always wondered this, as ar freshners ultimately smell like a bathroom, and that stuff bugs my nose.. 

ive always wanted to be a incence hippy, so im happy to see it wot harm the reptiles.


----------



## Sturdy (Nov 17, 2008)

MzSel said:


> Awesome , thanks guys
> 
> Sturdy.. you have smelly snakes??


 
next time your beardie takes a dump stick your head inside the enclosure an get a nice big mouthful of it....yummy. 




gelusmuse said:


> Burning anything that is inhaled by a human can ultimately be harmful to the human. I don't know about the snake. However I inhale lots of things just not near my snakes, children or police.


 
atleast you have your head on stright in regards to how you keep your habbits away from young impressionable minds.....


----------



## Stiletto (Nov 17, 2008)

You could try something that produces less smoke (all smoke is bad for you and anything else that breathes).. like potpourrie (probably mutilated the spelling there).


----------



## Rocky (Nov 17, 2008)

gelusmuse said:


> Burning anything that is inhaled by a human can ultimately be harmful to the human. I don't know about the snake. However I inhale lots of things just not near my snakes, children or police.



HAHAHAHHAHA

Don't burn incense! Just spray deodorant.


----------



## Australis (Nov 17, 2008)

Kirby said:


> ive always wanted to be a incence hippy, so im happy to see it wot harm the reptiles.



What your willing to accept other forum users opinions with out zillions of 
documented studies, and random links to American or European info..
Hell frozen over or something young kirby? :lol:


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 17, 2008)

i didnt like the smokey incenses so i use the oil candle ones ..never had any pribs


----------



## Colin (Nov 17, 2008)

I hate that sickly sweet stench of incence. It makes your home stink like an unwashed hippy and is a big indicator that someone is smoking pot in the house and using that rubbish to "cover the smell" 

maybe opening the windows once in a while would get rd of the smoke and the smells


----------



## JasonL (Nov 17, 2008)

Colin said:


> I hate that sickly sweet stench of incence. It makes your home stink like an unwashed hippy and is a big indicator that someone is smoking pot in the house and using that rubbish to "cover the smell"



Yeah, I can relate to that, growing up in Cronulla back in the day... but now it reminds me a Bali, they use it everywhere in their Hindu offerings.......and to cover up the sickly stench of their open sewerage "system".


----------



## geckodan (Nov 17, 2008)

Reptiles have a very primitive and inneficient respiratory system that is very prone to damage from any inhaled foreign substances. Oil burners and incense fall very well within this category and are not considered healthy in the long term for your reptile. Remember, you can leave the room and get fresh air, they cannot.


----------



## NCHERPS (Nov 17, 2008)

geckodan said:


> Reptiles have a very primitive and inneficient respiratory system that is very prone to damage from any inhaled foreign substances. Oil burners and incense fall very well within this category and are not considered healthy in the long term for your reptile. Remember, you can leave the room and get fresh air, they cannot.




Good advice Geckodan.

Personally I can't see that it would be good for reptiles long term either, especially when in a confined space.

Neil


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 17, 2008)

Colin said:


> I hate that sickly sweet stench of incence. It makes your home stink like an unwashed hippy and is a big indicator that someone is smoking pot in the house and using that rubbish to "cover the smell"
> 
> maybe opening the windows once in a while would get rd of the smoke and the smells


how did you know my trick? mind reader i hope mum doesnt catch on to my cover up plan...
jokes


----------



## Chimera (Nov 17, 2008)

Regardless of the potential respiratory issues I don't agree with burning incense anywhere near a captive animal. Incense is essentially smoke, a wild animals response to smoke is danger (i.e. bushfire) and I think you'll find a very primitive instinct to flee, in an escape proof cage I feel this would only induce stress.


----------



## Colin (Nov 17, 2008)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> how did you know my trick? mind reader i hope mum doesnt catch on to my cover up plan...
> jokes


haha its an old method of cover up that in my opinion makes it much more obvious..
your mum might be using Glen 20 (or similar) to cover up any of her activities from you too :lol:



Chimera said:


> Regardless of the potential respiratory issues I don't agree with burning incense anywhere near a captive animal. Incense is essentially smoke, a wild animals response to smoke is danger (i.e. bushfire) and I think you'll find a very primitive instinct to flee, in an escape proof cage I feel this would only induce stress.



that sounds logical in theory. In any case I dont think burning any substance could be good for animals. And incense is manufactured in third world countries that wouldn't probably have any quality control for human medicine products let alone incense. It could have cow dung mixed in and also burning happily away in your bedroom, leaving its cow dung smell impregnated in every item of clothing you own.


----------



## xScarlettex (Nov 17, 2008)

maybe insence wouldnt be good for it because compared to some fragrances its particles are quite heavy and could cause respiratory irritation, maybe those new candles that are out would be better? the ones that melt into an oil and slowly release the fragrance, there wouldnt be the risk of 'smoke' and maybe the slight smell change would be interesting for your reptile? so long as its not too overwhelming since they have a fairly strong sense of smell.. just sumthin to think about =)


----------



## JasonL (Nov 17, 2008)

geckodan said:


> Remember, you can leave the room and get fresh air, they cannot.



I would, but the suns too bright... I'll have to wait till it gets dark before I can dash down to 7/11 for a bottle of coke, a couple of packs of chips, a bag of lollies, some pringles..Oh and ........


----------



## Slytherin (Nov 17, 2008)

I wouldn't want to burn incense around the animals in case it upsets or harms them.

Just to be on the safe side, I try keep away any smell that could upset or be bad for Snakey. That includes, deoderant, perfume, cleaners, glues, smoke, exhaust etc. When he does a stinky  (rarely, luckily :lol, I open the windows and monitor for vehicle exhaust and smoke.


----------

